# 10 weeks old and still so sleepy?



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sounds normal to me, sleeping is an important part at this age. Lately my pup who turned 13 weeks yesterday has been sleeping more than usual the past week. 

-Wakes up about 5:30AM and hangs out(potty, small breakfast) with my dad til he goes to work around 6:15AM.
-Wakes up again at about 8-8:30AM and I take him out to potty and let him play a little if he's in the mood. Then he goes back to sleep around 9-9:30AM for about another hour.
-Take him for a walk at about 11AM
-Let him eat lunch around 12PM and then he sleeps again at around 1:30-2PM for about 90min-2hrs.
-Runs around for the day and probably catnaps every now and then (we usually have the TV on)
-Dinner at 7PM and take him for a walk about an hour and a half before bed (10:30PM)

He's definitely sleeping alot more than before 12 weeks, but it seems to be a pretty consistent routine I got going with him.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Summer sleeps much more now that she is 5 months than when she was 2-3 months. She has been exercising much more though. She goes for walks AND play dates, so I figure it's normal for her to sleep more than before, lol. 

I think your puppy is fine, some dogs just like to sleep more, I guess


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

I'm happy to hear this. For some reason, I thought she'd be jumping off the couches and running around like crazy right now. I'm thankful because we are still waiting for all her shots to get done before I can walk her or have play dates, but I just feel like she's been more mellow lately. I guess I'll just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Sarabi's Fam (May 27, 2012)

Sarabi is 12 weeks old and she still sleeps the majority of the day. She has very active periods, especially when she first sees the kids in the morning and in the afternoon when they get home.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Heatherjfitz said:


> I'm happy to hear this. For some reason, I thought she'd be jumping off the couches and running around like crazy right now. I'm thankful because we are still waiting for all her shots to get done before I can walk her or have play dates, but I just feel like she's been more mellow lately. I guess I'll just enjoy it while it lasts.


Mine has been a very laid back and chill puppy, but he has his crazy moments. Just earlier today he was running in and out the house like a bullet. 5 minutes of that and he was out for the count for an hour, it was hilarious. Don't worry, your pup will have those moments, but if she's laid back and everything most likely that's her personality, just be prepared for when she "hits the switch" LOL


----------

